# [kernel 2.6.5] Framebuffer & Fs...

## PrEdAt0r

En cherchant sur le net (he oui moi   :Laughing:  ) j'ai enttendu dire que le 2.6.5 avait quelques pb avec le framebuffer , est ce vrai ?? est aussi en activant les support framebuffer(j'en ai pa etre oublier) je ne parvien pas a faire marcher l'option vga=xxx (791 dans mon cas qui est largement supporté par mon écran) !! mon écran est tout noir !  

alors vous avez une idée ?? car la je vois plus désolé !!

----------

## yoyo

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> En cherchant sur le net (he oui moi   ) j'ai enttendu dire que le 2.6.5 avait quelques pb avec le framebuffer , est ce vrai ??

 Pas chez moi !!!

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

>  est aussi en activant les support framebuffer(j'en ai pa etre oublier) je ne parvien pas a faire marcher l'option vga=xxx (791 dans mon cas qui est largement supporté par mon écran) !! mon écran est tout noir !  
> 
> alors vous avez une idée ?? car la je vois plus désolé !!

 The Gentoo Framebuffer, Bootsplash & Grubsplash How-To

----------

## mitch

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   En cherchant sur le net (he oui moi   ) j'ai enttendu dire que le 2.6.5 avait quelques pb avec le framebuffer , est ce vrai ?? Pas chez moi !!!
> 
> 

 

Chez moi non plus, a mon avis tu a mal parametrer ton grub ou alors tu a mal configurer ton noyau   :Cool: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

je pence que il s'agit du noyau !!! car c'est bien vga=xxx ??

dite moi SVP vos option kernel pour Framebuffer !!! (qui marche avec la commande vga=xxx) .... 

ps: je continu quand même a chercher sur le net !

----------

## yoyo

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> dite moi SVP vos option kernel pour Framebuffer !!! (qui marche avec la commande vga=xxx) ....

 The Gentoo Framebuffer, Bootsplash & Grubsplash How-To

----------

## PrEdAt0r

dsl   :Laughing:   javais pas vu le lien !

----------

## kernelsensei

concernant le kernel 2.6.5, c'est le bootsplash qui lache des erreurs au demarrage ! 

autrement, moi j'ai ca :

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.6 root=/dev/hdc5 vga=791

----------

## 2spirit

Salut !

Moi aussi j'ai eu ce probleme la au debut, j'ai le meme noyau que toi.

Voici les parametres que j'ai coché dans mon noyau:

--------------------------------------------------------

->Graphics support:

-----> * support for frames buffers devices

-----------> * vga 16 colors graphics

-----------> * vesa vga graphics support

-> Console display driver support

----> * video mode selection support

----> * framebuffer console support

----> * vga 8x8 font

----> * vga 8x16 font

-----------------------------------------------------------

j'ai egalement le parametre vga=791 a la fin de ma ligne "kernel" et ça marche !

Voila 

@+

----------

## PrEdAt0r

dac merci bcp !! et encore pour des histoire de kernel sans faire gaf j'ai mal éteind mon ordi et puis que je suis en ext3 j'ai le scan de ma part root au démarrage apré le scan il me crach des erreur comme quoi il ne pe pas ouvrir le fichier modprobe.conf donc j'ai reboot et c'est pareil !!! ensuite j'ai fait expré de mal l'eteindre mais cette fois avec le 2.4.25 et ce dernier ne ma pas dutout cracher d'erreur !! alors une idéé ?? ca avoir avec la config du noyau ?? et juste comme ca puis je passez ma part root de ext3 vers reiserfs(xfs) sans réinstaller ?? ya pas un script pour ca ?

----------

## kernelsensei

convertir un fs ext vers XFS ou Reiser c pas possible a ma connaissance ! si t'as un espace "Tampon" tu peux faire  cp -a pour copier, formatter et re-copier, concernant ton pb si apres l'erreur il te laisse la main (boot en Single) tapes modules-update

----------

## PrEdAt0r

c bon mon pb d'erreur est résolu !! et tu est en quel FS toi ?? et un espace Tampon ?? tu veux dire stocker mes info de ma part dans la mémoire tampon de mon cpu ?  :Shocked: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Moi perso j'ai XFS

Par tampon j'entends une place ou tu peux copier tes données (en conservant les droits) le temps d'un formattage !

----------

## PrEdAt0r

et pe tu m'expliquer clairement comment faire tout ca simplement et surement ?? yaurai rien a changer avant dans FStab et installer xfsprogs ?

----------

## kernelsensei

Ben deja comme j'ai dit, tu ne peux pas convertir !

Donc va falloir copier en préservant les droits avec cp -a

en suite tu bootes sur le LiveCD, tu formattes en XFS, tu remets les fichiers en place avec cp -a

(Bien sur, tout ca inclut que t'as XFS dans le kernel)

Sinon viens sur IRC je t'explique en live !

Concernant fstab, faudra remplacer ext3 par xfs

----------

## navidson

jai du deplacer mon systeme pas plus tard que hier :

1/ booter sur une knoppix ou autre live cd

2/monter les partoch source/cible

3/logger en root

4/cp -dpR "source" "destination" (equivalent à cp -a)

5/changer le fstab et eventuellement le bootloader

6/c ok

ya dautres solutions sans doute ........

----------

## PrEdAt0r

non c pas la pene pour l'irc !! juste une DERNIERE question : puis je a ton avis copier mon contenu de ma part root sur ma part windows dans une dossier expré ?? les droit ne vont pas etre changés ?? ( je te rappelle j'ai explore2fs pour les ext2 et ext3 sous windows)

----------

## kernelsensei

ca ne marchera pas, vfat et ntfs ne supportent pas les droits unix me semble t il !

Sinon, tu peux faire une archive tar qui conservera les droits ! mais faudra faire gaffe a l'extraction, utiliser -p pour les droits !

----------

## PrEdAt0r

alors obligé de me creer une autre partition !!!   :Mad: 

mais en quoi ?? ext3 c bon ??

----------

## kernelsensei

ben si t'as de la place pour la faire (qu'elle soit assez grande pour contenir /) tu peux la faire en XFS deja ...

----------

## PrEdAt0r

ok tu a raison !! je fais juste une XFS a part puis je copie le contenu de celle la (ext3) sur Xfs et voila !! (en une fois ten cas faire ) puis je rentre dans chroot pour emerger xfs-progs pui l'activer au runlevel ??

puis je reboot et je modif grub pour boot sur xfs !

----------

## kernelsensei

nan, emerge deja les xfsprogs maintenant !

et modifie le fstab avant de rebooter

ya aucun runlevel a modifier !

----------

## Angelion

Gentoo83 m'a parlé de convertfs, c'est avec ca qu'il a convertit en reiserfs.

Mais comme toujours, c'est a tes risques et perils.

----------

## PrEdAt0r

non je prefere le XFS , c'est plus récent !! et normalement si j'eteint mal mon ordi avec du XFS ya pas de scan au prochain boot ?

----------

## navidson

 *Quote:*   

> c'est plus récent !!

 

vieux reflexe a la windows   :Rolling Eyes: 

pr le systeme de fichiers xfs ou ext3 pr un desktop je crois pas queca change grand chose

je suis en ext3 et quand g des reboot sauvages il me fait pas forcement un checking.

voir le man tune2fs (du package e2fsprogs)

----------

## kernelsensei

moi, ext3 j'ai donné et plusieures fois de suite, suite a un crash, fsck m'avait tout foutu dans lost+found ...

Je suis passé a XFS et je le trouve plus performant et plus stable !

Euh par contre, je doute que XFS soit plus recent, il a été developpé par SGI il y a maintenant plus de 10 ans pour IRIX et porté sous Linux en 1995!

----------

## Angelion

Perso je n'ai jamais eu de pbm avec ext3 pendant plusieurs années, puis j'ai decouvert reiserfs, au debut, plutot sceptique je n'ai pas osé m'y mettre, puis, comme d'hab, j'ai fais des benchs, depuis g toute mes partitions en reiser ...

En effet, que ce soit en vitesse de lecture, d'ecriture, de place occupée, ext3 est mis KO.

Bientot la fin de l'année scolaire, promis je ferai des benchs pour XFS.

En attendant, sur certains sites on peut trouver qq benck entre c 3 fs.

Par exemple ici

Ca se passe de commentaires non ?

----------

## PrEdAt0r

alors quel FS me conseillez vous ? je souaite avoir un fs qui n'est pas scanner  au boot avec des redémarrage brute , et un rapide et performant car le ext3 est lourds je trouve !

 *Quote:*   

> voir le man tune2fs (du package e2fsprogs)

  ya des packages pour gérer le ext2/ext3 ??  :Shocked: 

----------

## kwenspc

Predator...ben heureusement qu'il y a des outils pour géré les systèmes de fichier  :Laughing: 

y a pareil pour reiserfs et cie.

sinon ext3 n'est pas SI lourd que ça...mais il est vrai que reiserfs est pas mal. euh sinon JFS explose tout   :Smile: 

mais c'est pas conseillé de l'utiliser pour le moment vu qu'il n'as pas subit autant de test ques ces congénères. (enfin ptet que ce que je dis là date un peu...je me suis pas reposé la question)

----------

## fafounet

si tu es un habitue du windows pour la gachette reset je te conseille reiserfs

----------

## PrEdAt0r

ok alors reiserfs !! je vais ma la convert la comme expliquer ci dessus !! et normalement pas de scan avec en cas de reset ?

----------

## PrEdAt0r

une question : que dois je mettre dans mon fstab pour une part reiserfs ??

car j'ai pas bien compris !!

----------

## kernelsensei

reiserfs ?

----------

## PrEdAt0r

attent carrement je me recommence mon install gentoo (mtn c'est bon je serai le refaire) en XFS car je peu plus creer de part , comme ca je fairai avec le stage athlonxp et non pas i686 !! et tout marchera nickel , pour mon kernel je mé mon .config avec mon make.conf sous windows et je le récupere sous le live cd au moment de config mon kernel et juste a compile comme ca !!

----------

## PrEdAt0r

kernel_sensei toi qui est en XFS quel option tu a dans le fstab ? et aussi est il possible de mettre /boot en XFS ?? car la désolé les Extended j'en peux plus   :Surprised:  !

----------

## kernelsensei

```

/dev/hdc5           /               xfs         defaults                                    0 1

/dev/hdc6           /mnt/bordel/    xfs         defaults                                    0 1

/dev/hdc7           none            swap        sw                                          0 0

/dev/hdc8           /mnt/data/      xfs         defaults,users,exec                         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0  /mnt/cdrom      iso9660     noauto,ro,users,exec                        0 0

```

pas de pb pour /boot ...

----------

## PrEdAt0r

et si je met /boot en xfs je mé quoi comme option dans fstab pour /boot , car je met defaults pour / mais quoi pour /boot ?

----------

## kernelsensei

je pense que defaults va aussi !

----------

## PrEdAt0r

et j'ai vu sur la doc gentoo (handbook) que pour le support du xfs il te disent d'emerger xfs-sources (comme kernel je suppose ) et avec un 2.6.5 ca va pas ?? explique moi stp ! et toi ta quoi kernel_sensei??

----------

## kernelsensei

les xfs sources c'est utile pour les versions 2.4 car le xfs n'est pas inclut dans ces derniers (necessitent un patch), pour les 2.6, un vanilla de base fera l'affaire !

----------

## PrEdAt0r

est quel options dois je mettre dans mon kernel pour le xfs ?? car ya 3 section dans xfs (debug......)

----------

## kernelsensei

le support du XFS simple suffit, comme c'est ta machine perso, ca m'etonnerai que t'ais envie de fixer des quotas ..., donc juste XFS support (le premier <*>), c'est tout, pas de debug, pas d'ACL, pas de Quotas ...

----------

## PrEdAt0r

dac merci !  :Wink:   je my attaque est normalement il ne devrai pas y avoir de pb car les fichiers conf ou je mettais enmelé (make.conf et .config de 2.6.5) sont sur ma part windows donc j'ai juste a les lires et a les recopier (les droit d'accé je sais)

----------

## kernelsensei

les droits d'acces c'est pas vraiment mechant pour un fichier de conf !

----------

## PrEdAt0r

oui c'est pour cela que je ne fais que les lire !!! et ta mi quoi comme nombre sur tes part xfs (les o ou 1 et 2 aprés les options) ?

----------

## kernelsensei

tu lis les posts des fois ?

----------

## PrEdAt0r

pk c'est déjà posté ?? dsl je ne savais pas !! mais si c'est pour ton fstab a toi ca y est pas !

----------

## kernelsensei

ben moi je vois ca :

/dev/hdc5           /               xfs         defaults                                    0 1

Par exemple ...

Si tu veux autre chose, sois plus explicite (exemple)

car  0 1 sont bien des chiffres apres les options ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gentree

Pour ce que ca veux j'utilise reiserfs pour tous sauf ext2 en /boot 

reiser est plus performant que xfs (d'un bon marge  http://www.namesys.com/benchmarks.html#mongo.2003.07.10)

Aussi le nouveau reiser4 pour /portage , c'est donc un partie non vital du system pour tester reiser4 mais juaqu'a la il ma pas fait une cagade. Impec.

Avec la method cp -a decrit desus c'est assez simple a basculer vers un autre system et si t'as assez d'espace tu gards l'ancien fs comme copie de sauvegarde.

Si tu t'interesse a reiser4 je crois qu'il faut un noyeau recent, moi c'est: 2.6.6-love4 

HTH  :Cool: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ben moi je vois ca :
> 
> /dev/hdc5           /               xfs         defaults                                    0 1

 

désolé javais pas vu ! car c'était la ligne en dessous   :Wink: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

ca y est l'installation est finie avec succée !   :Very Happy:   merci a toi kernel_sensei pour ton aide , aucune erreur au boot et il calcule bien que c'est du XFS au 2 !! et normalement si j'ettein mal il est pas sensé scanner vu que c'est du xfs , c'est ca ?

----------

## kernelsensei

ouais, et il fait pas le scan des 28 mounts non plus !

----------

## PrEdAt0r

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  le scan des 28 mounts

 

qu'est ce que c'est ??   :Laughing: 

----------

## fafounet

Il a du vouloir dire tous les 28 mounts. Mais vu que en tant que bon linuxien tu redemarres ta machine tous les 3 ans ca devrait etre bon

----------

